# What bedding do you use?



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

I need to change my bedding because it cause me girls to get sniffles. I am currently using carefresh natural, and I know not to use pine. I would prefer to stay away from wood shavings in general.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

aspen ( wood) recycled paper beddings recycled pelleted paper beddings and fleece when you get the new cage


----------



## kazine (Jun 19, 2012)

I ordered some aspen but found it was quite expensive for the amount I got, so I've ordered some carefresh. I do like the aspen though, when they were in pine bedding (before I knew not to put them in it) they used to climb under the shavings and then shake them all over the floor. I don't have that problem with aspen and I hope I don't have the problem with carefresh or I might move back to aspen despite it being more expensive.

Kaz x


----------



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

You could try sun seed fresh world bedding from petsmart. It is a little expensive but the reviews are very good on the website. It's just a recycled paper. There's all kinds you could use, I know a lot of people use Yesterdays News cat litter which is basically just a paper pellet, you get about 30 pounds for $20 I do believe which is a pretty good price! I do know the pellet bedding (aspen and paper pellets) are very absorbent, good beddings. Might not be the number one in softness but they have amazing reviews online. 

I've also heard some very good things about Petco's brand of paper and aspen bedding, they're both pretty cheap as well.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

you can go to petsmart and get esquisicat ( the knock off of yesterdays news) its $10 for 40 lbs I may actually be using that soon


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

I use fleece and the Exquisicat stuff in their litter box. I loooooove the Exquisicat as litter and I'm sure it would make good bedding too. I was going to use yesterday's news but Exquisicat was a lot cheaper.  I did use carefresh but it gets expensive!


----------



## Munchie (Mar 13, 2012)

Finacard, which is shredded soft cardboard (and huge bales are cheap) but I don't think it's available in the US :/
I used to use carefresh but I hate the smell of it... even when it's clean, I found it too dusty and smelly, and it's massively expensive.
My rats loved fleece, loved chewing through it that is...
Good quality, none clumping, paper based cat litter pellets are always good methinks


----------



## uber (Jul 26, 2012)

my absolute favorite!! they have other scents as well (orange, mint, rose, cinnamon, plain) but i prefer the lavender myself. stuff is SUPER absorbent, and does really well for cutting down on odor.


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

Well im am getting cell sorb from the local rat rescue, she offered to get people some, so got it for 18 dollars, not exactlly sure the amount i'm getting though, she get stuff in balk.


----------



## aripatsim (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm going to start using fleece. I've heard great things. And I'll add in some tissue and some old cotton shirts with my scent still there that they can use as nesting material. I am going to litter train them.


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

With my cage now I can use fleece at the bottom, but the have old t shirts on the 1 level


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Yesterday's News by Purina. Unscented, 99.7% dust free.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

I would go for the Yesterdays News for the bottom of the cage and the Kaytee Soft Granules for the litterboxes, if you use them. 
I am trying something new myself- these German chamois cloths. I will let everyone know what I think about them after trying them out.


----------



## Bobius (Jul 1, 2012)

I use Eco-Bedding and my girls love it. I moving in a few weeks and after scouting the new location unfortunate I cannot find a store that carries it, so I will be using aspen bedding.


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Shredded paper


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Currently I use Green mile (a kind of shredded card bedding) for the main substrate with Paperlit cat litter (paper cat litter) in the litter trays and a bit of Hay on top to encourage digging.

Other things i use (i like to change around a bit to keep the rats guessing), note most of these are used in combo with each other, i find a card and an other bedding works really well;
Finacard - shredded card
Aubiose - Hemp bedding
Hemcore - hemp bedding (not as nice as aubiose but easier to get hold of over here)
Bedmax - heat treated dust extracted shaving
Biocatolet - paper cat litter
Yesterdays News - as above
Back to Nature - as above
Carefresh - weird pulpy stuff

By far my fave is a combination of Greenmile and Aubiose, but i generally work with alternating Hemcore and Bedmax in a mix with the greenmile as i can pick those up locally quite cheaply (well not the greenmile, but i can get that from where i get my rat food from so postage is combined)


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

Well I just started using cell sorb, which is working so far, my girl has cleared up


----------



## pocketmouse (Jun 13, 2012)

I use fabric scraps and baby blankets  They work really well!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Purina brand 'Yesterday's News' paper pellets. 99.7% dust free. My rats were sneezing on the wood shavings. Now they are happy!


----------

